# What is a grizzle crowntail?



## xBanditcatx (Feb 2, 2016)

When I was looking at bettas in my LFS, some were marked as grizzle crowntails. I've never heard of that before. Of course, I had a 2.5 cycled and ready to go, and well, now there is a grizzle crowntail on my desk. Whoops!:laugh:


----------



## NickAu (Sep 28, 2015)

> *GRIZZLE:* Grizzle Betta's are uncommon, and have either a pastel or opaque body with random flecks and spots of iridescent colouring. Each fin will also have grizzle patterning. The body and fins should have exactly two different iridescent colour. Grizzle Betta's which show 50% iridescence and 50% pastel or opaque body is preferred.


Bubbles & Bettas: Tail Types and Patterns


----------

